# 466 Squadron



## andy j (Jan 26, 2009)

Can anyone give me any information on 41285 Sgt Jack Samuels, an Austrailian W/ Operator, during his time spent at Leconfield with 466 Squadron. 
He was W/Op on my fathers second tour with 463 squadron and was best man at his wedding in 1945.

Andy

raf-bombercommand - Home


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are some details. Not much sorry.

Service Record 
Name SAMUELS, JACK 
Service Royal Australian Air Force 
Service Number 412845 
Date of Birth 22 Mar 1914 
Place of Birth PADDINGTON, NSW 
Date of Enlistment 20 Jul 1941 
Locality on Enlistment Unknown 
Place of Enlistment SYDNEY, NSW 
Next of Kin SAMUELS, EDWARD 
Date of Discharge 13 May 1946 
Rank Flight Lieutenant 
Posting at Discharge 9 AIRCREW HOLDING UNIT 
WW2 Honours and Gallantry Distinguished Flying Cross 
Prisoner of War No 

He was awarded the DFC with 463sqn RAAF, for "Courage and devotion to duty on numerous operations"


----------



## andy j (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for info it is very useful.
I know jack lived in Kyogle in N S W in the early 50s as I have the address lable from a food parcel he sent to us.
It contained 1 cake, 2 puddings, a tin of cream and some jellies. all of which I am sure were greatfully recieved!
I am also looking for info on Bill Radfords service record if you can help.


----------



## moss0403 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, here you go.

Crew No. 39 Captain: F/Sgt Cameron J H. Aircraft: Wellington
B/A F/Sgt Hetherington J
Nav F/Sgt Allen J J
W/Ag F/Sgt Samuels J
R/G F/Sgt Winston A, F/Lt Wishart
Operations B17 G12 B23 B24 G17 B28 B29 B30 B31 G23 B32 G25 B33 B34 B35 G28 G29 B37 G32 B39 B40 B41 B42
B44 G39 G45 G48 G49 B45 B46 Tour completed.
Notes This crew was the first all-Australian crew with 466 Squadron. The captain was promoted to Squadron Leader and
returned for a second tour in March 1945. J J Allen was killed on 15-6-1945 whilst serving on Dakota aircraft with 96
Squadron, Bilaspur, India; Samuels was awarded the DFC in 463
Squadron; Winston awarded the DFC and MID in 463 Squadron. Without having acted as 2nd pilot, “Jock” Cameron did a
bombing raid to St Nazaire on 28-2-1943 whilst serving in 199 Squadron. On being posted to 466 Squadron, and prior to
doing a 2nd pilot trip, he did a bombing operation (B17) to St Nazaire on 28/29-3-43. On 29-3-43 he did his 2nd pilot trip
during B18 (Bochum) with Crew No.27. On return from St Nazaire on 28/29-3-43, his Wellington aircraft was forced to
land at Exeter because of fuel shortage. After take-off from Exeter to return to 199 Squadron, Ingham, Lincolnshire, an
engine was “lost”, but return to Ingham was achieved.


----------



## moss0403 (Mar 29, 2011)

I recommend you contact Kris Dunham, 52 Manorfield Road, Driffield, YO25 5JE Telephone - 01377 253616
Email - [email protected]


----------



## moss0403 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and we have a website and a Facebook Community now 466 Squadron RAAF | Facebook and :

Dedicated to 466 Squadron RAAF 1939-1945 Join us.

Geoff Moss, Sydney

Rogues Galley

http://466squadronraaf.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=60


----------

